# My new gadget - a surface skimmer



## JamesC (10 Jul 2007)

I seem to have had this surface scum for a little while now which I couldn't seem able to shift. I was also sure that it was also causing problems with low O2 levels in the tank due to little gaseous exchange at the water surface. Did a bit of hunting around and ended up buying a surface skimmer from http://www.aquaristikshop.com. I opted for the middle one called the Komfort as it has a removable adjusting bar. Arrived very quickly and well packaged.

Installing it into the tank was fairly straight forward but getting it to work properly was a nightmare. The clear plastic cage at the top is supposed to go up and down with the water level and is controlled by adjusting the amount of water entering through the bottom hole. No matter what I did, either no water went in the top or the whole basket got sucked down below the surface of the water. Maybe my Eheim 2028 filter is too powerful, I don't know but I gave up on it after a while as it was too unreliable to be used with my ever inquisitive shrimp that I didn't want to be sucked down into the filter.

As I always keep my tank topped up to the same level I decided to fix the automatic level controller so it couldn't go up and down. Put it back in the tank and had to adjust the amount of water entering the bottom inlet so a decent amount of water is pulled in from the top. About an hour later the water surface was crystal clear and has remained so for the past week. It is great having a clean water surface again. I've noticed that I've had to turn my CO2 up a bit to keep my drop checker at the same colour so I was obviously having poor gaseous exchange before. All in all a good product but had to bodge it to get it working. Be interested in hearing other peoples experiences with using surface skimmers.

Here's a photo of it in action. Bit sparse on plants at the moment as I had a chuck out and brought some new Limnophila Aromatica which seems to have become a tasty snack for someone. Wait till I catch him/her. Need to change the opaque tubing for some black stuff to make it blend in better.

James


----------



## Ed Seeley (10 Jul 2007)

I've got the Fluval skimmer, which looks very similar, and use it with my 2128.  It works great for me once it's adjusted to take water through both the top and bottom intakes.  The Fluval one has plastic bar that you turn up and down to adjust how much water goes through either inlet.  I try and keep the water level in the skimmer about half way down the clear section and then not many bubbles go into the fliter.


----------



## JamesC (11 Jul 2007)

Had another go at trying to get it to work tonight and managed to do it in about ten seconds. When I tried it before I don't think I had enough air trapped below the strainer. Now that I've got it running correctly it does work very well indeed and money well spent I think as it keeps the water surface absolutely spotless. Highly recommended.

James


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (11 Jul 2007)

i had one of those once too, i think i cut it up to make something


----------



## Aeropars (12 Jul 2007)

Blimy James, you cant leave gadgets alone can you! 

Does this just replace the Eheim filter inlet then? I've never bothered with them before but I can see a film buildup since redoing my tank. I think its something leeching out the wood so wouldnt mind getting one.


----------



## Dave Spencer (12 Jul 2007)

I occassionally get surface scum on my Iwagumi , which goes just as easily as it comes, for reasons I can`t fathom. The one thing I find is that it traps the O2 bubbles from pearling at the water`s surface, making it look frothy.

Dave.


----------



## JamesC (12 Jul 2007)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> The one thing I find is that it traps the O2 bubbles from pearling at the water`s surface, making it look frothy.
> Dave.


This is one of the main reasons I brought it. The surface now is like a mirror.

Yes the inlet is replaced with the skimmer. I'm using 16mm tubing with my eheim 2028 and it fits on to the skimmer just fine.

James


----------



## zig (12 Jul 2007)

Oh ok, always wondered how they worked, thought they might have a little motor on them


----------



## pompeyfan (7 Aug 2007)

*Surface Skimming*

Definately worth skimming, it's a pain to use a jug or kitchen towel. I have a home made skimmer from a marine hang on skimmer/filter made by Aqua one i think,  i modded it to work like the fluval unit and james' one pictured. After experimenting with my old external, i splashed out on an Ehiem P3 Electronic canister filter with push button adjustable flow rate. This is quality bit of kit, apart from keeping leaves and crud out of the strainer with a 'pre filter' sponge, it makes skimming off the whitish film by upping the flow for bit a breeze..


----------



## GreenNeedle (7 Aug 2007)

Well if a pompeyfan is using one, this saint is defo not going to.  

In fact if you have plants, fish, substrate, tank, water, filter, CO2, UV, fish food, ferts, substrate, decorations, glassware, heater, pipes etc  I'm ditching the lot and getting a dog.

Damn Pompey fans have to ruin everything don't they.

I'm off to UKDS.co.uk (If there is such a thing. lol)

GOODBYE


----------



## Simon D (16 Jun 2009)

I thought this *was* the UK Anti-Pompey Society!! From a google search I was given this forum.

Damn, I've been misled for the last 2 years! Any grounds there for a claim? 

I'll see you on UKDS SuperCloley1


----------

